# Inherited Vintage WWII German Camera



## rsmaruba (Jun 6, 2017)

I recently inherited a Luftwaffen-Eigentum Robot camera with lens.  Serial Number F56572-6.  Trying to find out the value of this camera in order to possibly sell.  Thanks in advance!
rsmaruba


----------



## Designer (Jun 6, 2017)

rsmaruba said:


> Trying to find out the value of this camera..


Berning Robot: Robot II ’Luftwaffen-Eigentum’ (AirForce) Price Guide: estimate a camera value


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 6, 2017)

rsmaruba said:


> Trying to find out the value of this camera



Nice guide but.....Really only worth what someone is willing to pay.


----------



## john.margetts (Jun 6, 2017)

Collectiblend prices tend to be all over the place. A search of sold cameras on Ebay will give you a better idea - condition will be everything. If it is in good cosmetic condition as well as good working order. The Luftwaffen-Eigentum  Robot cameras should fetch a premium over the standard versions. Don't be tempted to sell the lens separately as you are likely to sell neither.


----------



## compur (Jun 6, 2017)

^ ditto


----------



## The Barbarian (Jun 24, 2017)

For what it's worth, there are supposedly more fakes than actual models of this camera.


----------



## sniper x (Jul 9, 2017)

Any guides on how to tell the fake from the genuine article?


----------



## john.margetts (Jul 9, 2017)

Serial number should start with an 'F' (flieger) and 'Luftwaffen-Eigentum' should be engraved both inside the back and inside the lens. That doesn't mean it is genuine, but those three missing says it is a fake. The serial number of yours seems to be in the right general range.

Sent from my 8070 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 23, 2017)

Robot cameras used by Luftwaffe are less likely to be fake with the inscription on them as described in the posts above. Leicas bearing a Luftwaffe engraving are fakes.


----------

